# Going out tonight to measure high mast foot candles for LED retrofit



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What fixtures do you plan to use for the poles? The supply house spec'd Cooper Ventus for one I was trying to sell. Remove 10 400w HPS heads and replace with 5 LED. 4.4 yr payback with utility rebate and they weren't interested. Need to find equally good but less pricey ones.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

We are working with the led manufacturer. They provide custom mounting plates for a retrofit and design the LED's for the specific application. So far we have only done 1 installation with this company but they provided tremendous support and proved they are willing to go above and beyond.

The plates matched the fixtures perfectly which helped bring the price down significantly since the fixtures stay.

On the previous install 400W went to 98W with LED's.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

:smartass::nerd:so what did you come up with...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Took the readings and sent them to the manufacturer, will hear from them tomorrow


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Xeralux?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm a HPS fanboy.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I'm a HPS fanboy.


You aren't a fan of safety based on previous posts.:whistling2:


----------

